# NSW SS Timelines



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

I have applied for NSW SS on the 8th May. Just wondering how much time NSW is taking these days to take decision on a sponsorship application. 

I am a bit worried in the sense that I have to apply before 30th June deadline. Don't know if there is enough time to get the response from NSW.

Anyone recently applied for NSW SS, please share your timeline.

Thanks


----------



## northwest (Apr 12, 2012)

NSW normally gets back in 15-30 days, does not take more than that, you should be able to lodge DIAC before June 30, chill!


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi msvayani

northwest is right. Maximum NSW will take is 4 weeks which was in my case due to some delay in postal. You are well in time to apply before deadline


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks guys...


----------



## sraza (Nov 24, 2011)

NSW is very fast. I sent courier on Mar 9, it reached them on Mar 14. They sent a mail on Mar 20 that my DD couldn't be processed. I arranged alternate payment which reached them on Mar 26. They signed it and posted it on Mar 26 itself. Courier reached me on Apr 2.

Hope you get yours very quickly as well.


----------



## shubo2012 (Feb 18, 2012)

msvayani said:


> I have applied for NSW SS on the 8th May. Just wondering how much time NSW is taking these days to take decision on a sponsorship application.
> 
> I am a bit worried in the sense that I have to apply before 30th June deadline. Don't know if there is enough time to get the response from NSW.
> 
> ...


Hi msvayani,

Even I'm in the same boat... not sure why NSW is taking so long to respond...
I applied for NSW SS on 19th April... then got the acknowledgement receipt from them on 8th May that payment was received and got the Tax invoice...since then nothing from them....:confused2:
Will have to wait till then...no choice


----------



## rvijaysubs (Dec 25, 2011)

shubo2012 said:


> Hi msvayani,
> 
> Even I'm in the same boat... not sure why NSW is taking so long to respond...
> I applied for NSW SS on 19th April... then got the acknowledgement receipt from them on 8th May that payment was received and got the Tax invoice...since then nothing from them....:confused2:
> Will have to wait till then...no choice


Just to give you some hope, I got my tax invoice on 22nd April and got the letter on 5th may. In total, it took 5 weeks. 

Vijay.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2012)

Everything is taking much longer because many people are doing the same as you and applying now to try and beat the deadline to lodge before July. They probably have double the work load but no extra staff! 
But hope they come back to you soon so you can apply.


----------



## shubo2012 (Feb 18, 2012)

rvijaysubs said:


> Just to give you some hope, I got my tax invoice on 22nd April and got the letter on 5th may. In total, it took 5 weeks.
> 
> Vijay.


Hey Vijay

Thanks a lot for encouraging... I am keeping my fingers crossed...ray:

Shubo


----------



## sraza (Nov 24, 2011)

I got NSW SS in 24 days. Applied on Mar 9 and got result on Apr 2


----------



## miyur (Apr 20, 2012)

Is this forum about state sponsorship that happens before visa filing ? Sorry if this question looks dumb .


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

miyur said:


> Is this forum about state sponsorship that happens before visa filing ? Sorry if this question looks dumb .


Yes it is.


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

shubo2012 said:


> Hi msvayani,
> 
> Even I'm in the same boat... not sure why NSW is taking so long to respond...
> I applied for NSW SS on 19th April... then got the acknowledgement receipt from them on 8th May that payment was received and got the Tax invoice...since then nothing from them....:confused2:
> Will have to wait till then...no choice


I suggest you should wait till at least 19 May before start worrying about the response.


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

Sent my application on 8th May through DHL. Reached there on the 10th May but I've not recieved any ack email or tax reciept.

Its 14th May today. Should I worry a little?


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

sraza said:


> I got NSW SS in 24 days. Applied on Mar 9 and got result on Apr 2


sraza - What was the issue with the DD? Anything that we all should know about so that nobody faces the same problem ? How did you get the DD of AUD 300 ? Was it the equivalent INR amount ?

Others from India - Please let me know your replies to my question above.


----------



## shubo2012 (Feb 18, 2012)

msvayani said:


> I suggest you should wait till at least 19 May before start worrying about the response.


Yeah fine..i can surely wait for 5 more days...


----------



## rvijaysubs (Dec 25, 2011)

msvayani said:


> Sent my application on 8th May through DHL. Reached there on the 10th May but I've not recieved any ack email or tax reciept.
> 
> Its 14th May today. Should I worry a little?


Your package reached on 2 days, that's good news. Mine reached in 4 days. Same DHL express. 

I received the tax invoice 2 weeks later. So, you wait till may 24th. You still have time, so start worrying after the 24th. 

Vijay.


----------



## rvijaysubs (Dec 25, 2011)

sherlock said:


> sraza - What was the issue with the DD? Anything that we all should know about so that nobody faces the same problem ? How did you get the DD of AUD 300 ? Was it the equivalent INR amount ?
> 
> Others from India - Please let me know your replies to my question above.


I sent it through HDFC and it worked great. Go to those banks which have some sort of collaboration with some Australian bank. HDFC had with some bank I don't remember the name. Axis bank is another bank which has some tie up. 

Vijay.


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

rvijaysubs said:


> I sent it through HDFC and it worked great. Go to those banks which have some sort of collaboration with some Australian bank. HDFC had with some bank I don't remember the name. Axis bank is another bank which has some tie up.
> 
> Vijay.


Thanks Vijay ! I'll check out HDFC then.


----------



## rvijaysubs (Dec 25, 2011)

sherlock said:


> Thanks Vijay ! I'll check out HDFC then.


If you're in Delhi, go to the HDFC Connaught place branch. They'll get it done. 

Vijay.


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

I had asked this question previously in some thread, but did not get the answer :

For applying for NSW SS, the requirements on their website are posted as -

To qualify for NSW State sponsorship you must:

* be under 50 years of age
* have qualifications and experience in the occupations listed below
* * attain 65 points on the DIAC skills test*
* have had your skills assessed by the appropriate Australian assessing authority.

Please see point 3. Does this mean that I need to have full 65 points even before applying for NSW SS ? I currently have 60 points, and was hoping that NSW SS would give me the required 5 points (if SS is granted). I'm confused on what this exactly means .

Anybody faced a similar situation where while before applying for NSW SS you had 60 points , and you were waiting for NSW SS for the 5 points ?


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

Please refer to my answer here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...iving-australia/112035-nsw-ss.html#post785241



sherlock said:


> I had asked this question previously in some thread, but did not get the answer :
> 
> For applying for NSW SS, the requirements on their website are posted as -
> 
> ...


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

msvayani said:


> I have applied for NSW SS on the 8th May. Just wondering how much time NSW is taking these days to take decision on a sponsorship application.
> 
> I am a bit worried in the sense that I have to apply before 30th June deadline. Don't know if there is enough time to get the response from NSW.
> 
> ...


I can understand this fully as i am in the same boat.

I too am waiting anxiously, and this wait is killing me badly . I applied on 19 th MAy and want to make it before the 1 st July 2012. 

Can any one tell the chances of getting the NSW SS if one satisfies all their conditions.


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

auslover said:


> I can understand this fully as i am in the same boat.
> 
> I too am waiting anxiously, and this wait is killing me badly . I applied on 19 th MAy and want to make it before the 1 st July 2012.
> 
> Can any one tell the chances of getting the NSW SS if one satisfies all their conditions.


I got mine NSW SS approval letter yesterday and by looking into my timelines, you will probably get your SS by 12th-15th June, I guess. Well before June 30th deadline. 

Best of luck!!!


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

msvayani said:


> I got mine NSW SS approval letter yesterday and by looking into my timelines, you will probably get your SS by 12th-15th June, I guess. Well before June 30th deadline.
> 
> Best of luck!!!


And what are my chances of getting it?
i have 3 year exp


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

auslover said:


> And what are my chances of getting it?
> i have 3 year exp


It depends on case-by-case basis. If you have ACS assessed 3 years, then you are good enough to meet the NSW criteria.


----------



## miyur (Apr 20, 2012)

sherlock said:


> I had asked this question previously in some thread, but did not get the answer :
> 
> For applying for NSW SS, the requirements on their website are posted as -
> 
> ...


Here's my understanding. If you calculate your points inclusive of SS and make it to 65, you are eligible to apply for NSW SS subject to approval from NSW.


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

msvayani said:


> It depends on case-by-case basis. If you have ACS assessed 3 years, then you are good enough to meet the NSW criteria.


I was assessed for 2 year 11 months but, when i applied i had completed 3 years and i had provided a updated Employer reference letter .
Would they consider 3 years or 2 yr 11 months.

What was your experience?

And congrats on getting SS and , you should apply for 176 ASAP i guess.
Are you applying online 176?


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

auslover said:


> I was assessed for 2 year 11 months but, when i applied i had completed 3 years and i had provided a updated Employer reference letter .
> Would they consider 3 years or 2 yr 11 months.
> 
> What was your experience?
> ...


Yes, as per my understanding and other forum members, DIAC will count it as 3 years providing you are on the same job.

My assessed experience was over 5 yrs and I am going for 176 online surely. Already filled the application, just need to re-check everything and apply by tonight or by tomorrow maximum.


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

msvayani said:


> Yes, as per my understanding and other forum members, DIAC will count it as 3 years providing you are on the same job.
> 
> My assessed experience was over 5 yrs and I am going for 176 online surely. Already filled the application, just need to re-check everything and apply by tonight or by tomorrow maximum.


I am asking about the exp considered by NSW .
I still have a long way to go before going to DIAC 

Best of luck buddy!!!!!
And congrats for making it before the 1st July 2012.

You should celebrate on filing the VISA. :clap2:


----------



## varoonverma (Mar 21, 2012)

shubo2012 said:


> Hi msvayani,
> 
> Even I'm in the same boat... not sure why NSW is taking so long to respond...
> I applied for NSW SS on 19th April... then got the acknowledgement receipt from them on 8th May that payment was received and got the Tax invoice...since then nothing from them....:confused2:
> Will have to wait till then...no choice


NSW App Ack : 10th July 2012
NSW SS : 17th July 2012
Skill Select Invite : 17th July 2012


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

varoonverma said:


> NSW App Ack : 10th July 2012
> NSW SS : 17th July 2012
> Skill Select Invite : 17th July 2012


Are you kidding me? So quick, so when did you apply really? I see the ACK date but when did you send the documents exactly?


----------



## varoonverma (Mar 21, 2012)

prgopala said:


> Are you kidding me? So quick, so when did you apply really? I see the ACK date but when did you send the documents exactly?


Courier from Delhi(INDIA) 6th July 2012 (Friday, late evening)
Delivered at NSW office 9th July 2012 (Monday)
NSW Ack on e-mail : 10th July 2012 (Tuesday)


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

varoonverma said:


> Courier from Delhi(INDIA) 6th July 2012 (Friday, late evening)
> Delivered at NSW office 9th July 2012 (Monday)
> NSW Ack on e-mail : 10th July 2012 (Tuesday)


Awesome man. But that means you used the old forms to send SS. But you got invite for 190 correct?
I have also submitted NSW on 16th july 2012, delivered on 20th July, got Ack email on 23rd from NSW, but guess what the date for file opening in the email was 17th july :confused2:.
From your timelines i guess i should also be seeing a SS next week. Hope so.
Btw whats your occupation code.


----------



## varoonverma (Mar 21, 2012)

prgopala said:


> Awesome man. But that means you used the old forms to send SS. But you got invite for 190 correct?
> I have also submitted NSW on 16th july 2012, delivered on 20th July, got Ack email on 23rd from NSW, but guess what the date for file opening in the email was 17th july :confused2:.
> From your timelines i guess i should also be seeing a SS next week. Hope so.
> Btw whats your occupation code.



Yes 'old forms' new invite 190. Occupation - Software Engineer.


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

varoonverma said:


> Yes 'old forms' new invite 190. Occupation - Software Engineer.


Thanks for replying. Just few more questions
1) How much points did you have on your EOI before adding the 5 points from SS?
2) Did you get email from NSW that your SS is approved or you just got a invite from skillselect for 190?
3) What all 'optional' documents did you send to strengthen your case?


----------



## v190 (Sep 22, 2011)

*NSW Approvals?*

Hi,

Any recent NSW SS approvals?

Regards,
VJ


----------

